# Did you drink before the legal age where you live?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Did you drink before the legal age where you live?


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Sure did, I think I got drunk first when I was 15/16 (legal age is 18 here)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope...

I don't even drink _after_ the legal age where I live.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep. I was 18 or 19.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

No since I turned 21 I only drink on special occasions, like when there is a big Italian family reunion or a wedding.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Kind of! When i joined the Navy at 18 The drinking age in my home state was 18 for 3.2 beer. I was drinking harder stuff but it was easy with a military ID


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, I got drunk for the first time when I was 15. My parents would also let me drink glasses of wine and things of that nature growing up. However, I don't drink very much at all now that I am of legal age. I haven't been drunk since I was 16.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

I had wine mixed with orange juice occasionally with my dinner when I was a child (5 or 6). Apart from that no, I never did the rebelious substance abuse thing. I don't drink now either.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im so glad that the legal age seems to work...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes. I think I experienced my first buzz in my early teens after sneaking a few sips from my dad's liquor stash. Right out of high school me and a few friends used to frequent a local bar that had a reputation for serving to minors. We were only 19 but they never checked our ID. We used to go over there every weekend and get loaded. Good times...
I don't drink that much now, just a beer or a shot a few times a week. I haven't been drunk for years.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope. I don't think I had my frist real drinks until I was 23. I was with my dad, too.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, age 12 or 13.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. I remember having one beer at 13 and thinking it tastes horrid and trying a sip of whiskey too and thinking that's even worse.

My SA and thus lack of friends probably played a role here. Many kids drink with friends or at parties -- I had no friends and never went to a party.

I was 27 before I ever bought any alcohol for myself. At the time I was desperate for anything to stop the anxiety and I just bought a cheap jug of vodka for $9. I found it too horrid to even drink, leaving most of the bottle in the fridge where my brother found it. He was happy to drink it and ended up barfing all over our bathroom (he would have been 47 at the time).

I didn't start drinking and get drunk for the first time till I was 32. I learned what drunk really means by chugging a bottle of Night Train (this crap definitely isn't something to sip & savor). I underestimated the potency of fortified wine and ended up with a nice 5 hour nap and fell backwards into the bath tub when I woke up to pee. I didn't learn about hangovers till last year when I was in a really bad mood and chugged a half liter of spiced rum and then proceeded to vomit for the next 20+ hours.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Yep. I've only been drunk 2-3 times but the first time was when I was either 15 or 16. Legal age is 21 here.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

No. I didn't even get drunk when I turned 21.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I drank/got drunk for the first time about 2 months before legal age.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My family would let me have a glass of wine or a beer when I was like 14-15. Rarely did though because I didn't like the taste. Got drunk for the first time at 18 off Jack Daniels. Still not sure how I managed to drink the stuff :lol


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Legal drinking age is 21 here... and yes, I did drink before then, but I was probably 20 when I had my first drink... maybe 19.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

no, never had any desire to when I was younger. :stu


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Yeah, I got drunk before I was 18.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Does communion wine count? I remember it being a big thrill to go up for communion as a little kid. The priest would give us a teaspoon of wine and my brother and I would stagger back to the pew pretending we were drunk, to my mom's embarrassment. Then they told us it was not really wine but the blood of christ and it kind of turned us off communion, forever.

As far as first real drink. Maybe 17 or 18 at my uncle's house. He was a cop so I figured it was safe. I never went to parties in high school so the temptation to drink at a younger age just wasn't there.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

Tungsten said:


> Does communion wine count? I remember it being a big thrill to go up for communion as a little kid. The priest would give us a teaspoon of wine and my brother and I would stagger back to the pew pretending we were drunk, to my mom's embarrassment. Then they told us it was not really wine but the blood of christ and it kind of turned us off communion, forever.
> 
> As far as first real drink. Maybe 17 or 18 at my uncle's house. He was a cop so I figured it was safe. I never went to parties in high school so the temptation to drink at a younger age just wasn't there.


I have never been to a church where they offered wine, sure they _tease_ you with the priest drinking it but then didn't give it to the congregation, just some small thin bread and claimed it to be the body of Christ. It wasn't even proper bread let alone the flesh of our Lord Saviour Jesus Christ.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

When my aunt and her sisters were little girls, like 8 and 9, their parents used to have these big parties for all of their clients. These little girls would walk around saying "sip?" "sip?" "sip?" "sip?" They would get enough sips to get drunk. Only my aunt didn't grow up to be an alcoholic. I picture these drunk little girls laughing and stumbling over things.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't drink period.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I was 17 when I first got drunk, the drinking age here being 19.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm not yet 21 and I've been drinking regularly for years.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

many many times


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Tungsten said:


> Does communion wine count? I remember it being a big thrill to go up for communion as a little kid. The priest would give us a teaspoon of wine and my brother and I would stagger back to the pew pretending we were drunk, to my mom's embarrassment. Then they told us it was not really wine but the blood of christ and it kind of turned us off communion, forever.
> 
> As far as first real drink. Maybe 17 or 18 at my uncle's house. He was a cop so I figured it was safe. I never went to parties in high school so the temptation to drink at a younger age just wasn't there.


oh yea, communion! In that case i first drank alcohol when I was 4 haha. I snuck a beer when i was 9. Got drunk for the first time when i was 16, alone, off my grandpa's whiskey.



Roberto said:


> When my aunt and her sisters were little girls, like 8 and 9, their parents used to have these big parties for all of their clients. These little girls would walk around saying "sip?" "sip?" "sip?" "sip?" They would get enough sips to get drunk. Only my aunt didn't grow up to be an alcoholic. I picture these drunk little girls laughing and stumbling over things.


:lol


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I started drinking at 18, in college. I also started peeing on floors around that time.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

Of course I did. The drinking age is one of the stupidest laws in existence.

Brian


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Um, I guess the answer is "no" for me, although with the way the question is phrased it seems to imply a no answer means that one started to drink after the legal age....which I haven't done, either.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I was 7 the first time I had beer and 10 the first time I got drunk.

I thought alcohol was cool growing up, now I hate it.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes way to young to start a lot of things .


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm still under the legal age, but I don't drink. It's not really moral/legal/etc. reasons. I just really have no desire to.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I had my first drink at too young an age for me to remember it, but I think I was twelve when I first started actually drinking_. _Fourteen or fifteen when it became a regular thing at people's houses, and then sixteen or seventeen when we started going to pubs and whatever. Not very often, because thanks to the ol' SA I didn't have too many friends to go with and was too anxious to go anywhere much anyway.

I don't think it's a good thing to drink underage, but I don't think it's a terrible thing either. I don't think early exposure has caused me to have any unhealthy habits or attitudes. I grew up around a lot of alcohol so it just seems very normal to me, it's kind of a central thing in my family, and I have to admit I guess I do find it a bit strange that some other people see alcohol so differently. I really don't drink a lot myself, but people being tee-total is something I have trouble wrapping my head around somehow.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I didn't before nor after, despite how much I was pressured into it. Alcohol isn't for me.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I drank a beer when I was 14 and drank some whiskey that my parents had in the house when I was around the age of 12. Didn't drink again until I was in my early 30's and that was some vodka that my mother had. 

I had never got drunk until the end of 2012 and early 2013. Haven't had any since then.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> I didn't before nor after, despite how much I was pressured into it. Alcohol isn't for me.


me either, it's silly really....


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

No because I was a good girl. And I had no interest in alcohol back then. (Still don't).


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm glad to see so many socially anxious people aren't swayed by peer pressure....

Non drinker here. Alcohol doesn't taste good, ages you tenfold, slows down your bodily functions and costs money.



I'll pass. I'd prefer to look good then to have a few hours of intoxication. Don't do it!!! Wrinkles people, wrinkles.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I had my first sip of alcohol wayyy after my 21st birthday.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. But I never really got into it. Kind of wish I had now.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah but only like twice, was drunk both times.

I don't really drink at all since I turned 18.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, it seemed the thing to do in high school.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

No. At least not yet.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Having a sip I don't remember. The first time I got drunk was about 3 months before turning 20. Right after moving abroad. Most countries besides the US don't card. They just don't care.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh yeah. I think my first real drinking was 15 (snuck into a college party).


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

No. Drinking alcohol is some sort of a regular thing for people here even teens. I tasted my first drop when I was 18. I was never really into it tho. I once drank this fruit flavored wine and I totally felt dizzy after like 6 to 7 shots. Funny thing is that it's considered the lightest alcoholic drink here. Guess me and alcohol are not meant for each other :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

calichick said:


> I'm glad to see so many socially anxious people aren't swayed by peer pressure....


It can't always be about peer pressure. Sometimes people are simply curious, or gravitate towards the notion of fun that drinking seems to entail.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

No I haven't, and I won't start when I turn 21 either.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Yep, I was thirteen. It was the first weekend after my dad died. Port wine really sucks, yeesh.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes. First time drunk was around 13 or 14. Had shots of spirits with 2 friends. We raided his parents liquor cabinet. Then didn't really drink for years until I was 17 when I started drinking heavily. (legal age 18 in Aus) I continued to drink heavily until about 22. 

From then til now I have rarely consumed it, but on the occasions I do I still get wasted as this was the feeling I used to love.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> It can't always be about peer pressure. Sometimes people are simply curious, or gravitate towards the notion of fun that drinking seems to entail.


Aka a different form of peer pressure called alcohol companies spending millions in advertising budget to make people associate drinking with socializing.

Friggin hilarious. :lol

Alcohol = wrinkles

Plz stay away kiddos


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I had my first legitimate drink (ie, not with parents saying here's some wine) when I was in high school - quite literally, as I was in statistics class and someone smuggled in Cheerwine laced with vodka.

Then college came and I drank regularly before I turned 21.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Sure did. I had a bad experience with cider when I was 16 where I spent the next day puking everywhere.. Never touched that **** again!
I still can't get over that the legal age in America is 21. Hilarious :lol


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No, I only really started drinking when I was 18. I would sometimes have a beer with a meal after the age of 16, but that's legal here. I would also drink if I went to France and Italy, as the drinking age used to be 16.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Of course. Rules are made to be broken.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh yeah. I started drinking when I was 13 :lol I was a "bad girl" in school. Good times.

These days I barely drink, though. I definitely don't have "wrinkles", or extra weight, due to drinking. It's probably because I've been drinking very little during my adult years(from age ~20 or so). I've always thought that it's better to have your crazy years early. I've seen so many people who never experimented when they were young(for whatever reason), and then start partying, uncontrollably, like 15-year-olds when they're 18-20 and after that. It's not a good look.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, I couldn't take the law where I live seriously because I had already had alcohol legally elsewhere.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I went out drinking to clubs and bars more before I was legal than after but I think I drank more (volume) to get drunk/feel better once I was legal on the rare occasions I did go out


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Not applicable.
There is no minimum age for drinking alcohol here at all.

You have to be 16 to buy beers in the supermarket and 18 to have beer in a bar though.
But if your parents buy you alcohol before that, or if you just happen to come across some randomly, go right ahead.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, never gotten drunk though


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Milco said:


> Not applicable.
> There is no minimum age for drinking alcohol here at all.


Same here. Used to be that anyone of any age could walk into any store and buy alcohol. There was only a 16+ limit at bars. Since a few years, that age limit has been applied to buying in stores as well. 18+ for liquor.

Had my first beer around 9-ish.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Euripides said:


> Had my first beer around 9-ish.


Oh, I forgot to add mine.

I think my first time was drinking champagne with the football team to celebrate our placement in the league.. I must have been 10 or so at the time.
It was quite a while longer before I started to get drunk though - much later than people around me.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No. The legal age is 18 here but I am a late starter. Just 1-2 y ago. Only got drunk once. No harm done.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

I was 12 or 13, the legal age was 16 back then. Damn now I feel old, talking about "back then", why did they have to change it.


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

Yea legal age is 18, first drink getting actually drunk was 13, one off to try it with a friend.

14 started to drink most weekends with friends.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, it's compulsory in my country.


You can be thrown in prison for refusing to drink.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Quite a few people did, and showed up to the laughable anti-drug campaigns in school drunk or high. So much for prancing around in a costume and shouting frantic hype at kids convincing them of anything.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I was around 13 when I tried wine and beer. Hated it. Then when I was 19 I tried champagne. I don't think I could stomach more than 3 sips before I gave my drink to my mom. I haven't had a drop of alcohol since then and I'm 24.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, started when I was in eighth grade around 13-14, drank pretty heavy from 16-21. I haven't had a drink in 17 years.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think drinking ages you much unless you are an alchie. Smoking does though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Perkins said:


> I was around 13 when I tried wine and beer. Hated it. Then when I was 19 I tried champagne. I don't think I could stomach more than 3 sips before I gave my drink to my mom. I haven't had a drop of alcohol since then and I'm 24.


Really? Champagne tastes great.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Really? Champagne tastes great.


Champagne is disgusting. uke

The only thing I can drink is vodka diluted with fruit juice or iced tea. It's probably because i'm a supertaster. Most drinks are way too bitter for me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> Champagne is disgusting. uke
> 
> The only thing I can drink is vodka diluted with fruit juice or iced tea. It's probably because i'm a supertaster. Most drinks are way too bitter for me.


It would figure. You said you hate curry. :no

How about blue cheese?


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No. I'm a law abiding citizen. :yes


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> It would figure. You said you hate curry. :no
> 
> How about blue cheese?


Curry smells horrible. It makes me nauseated. I haven't even tasted it because the smell is so awful.

Blue cheese is way too tangy for me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> Curry smells horrible. It makes me nauseated.
> 
> Blue cheese is way too tangy for me.


So you only eat bland food? Maybe this is why your appetite is so small. Similar to people who lose their sense of smell.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> So you only eat bland food? Maybe this is why your appetite is so small. Similar to people who lose their sense of smell.


No; I can eat really salty, sour, and sweet things, too. There are only certain foods/drinks i'm sensitive to, like green vegetables (except for broccoli and spinach), grapefruit, alcohol, coffee, green tea, and spicy food (can't eat Indian food). I also hate mushrooms and most seafood.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea I started drinking when I was 14


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

If not counting "sips", then no.
I truly drank after the age of 21.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Yer Blues said:


> Yep, I was thirteen. It was the first weekend after my dad died. Port wine really sucks, yeesh.


Nah, Port is delicious!

From the age of 5, I got half a shot of wine from my parents on holidays. Around the age of 13 they upped it to a small glass of wine.

I never drank enough to feel any effect until I was 19 or 20.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

With an over protective father who's been in drug enforcement for decades+ served as a cop,how easy would you think it is to get away with it as a teen compared to most people? I had no choice but to wait to the legal drinking age here. At 21, I say that I do drink "lightly" now.


----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)

no i never drink .... :blash


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I think a mix of whiskey but it tasted like ****. I never was into drinking really.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope. The first time I ever drank was on my 18th birthday. Legal age here is 18.
I had a beer with my dad. I never had a chance to drink anything before then. I never really had any friends, or went to parties as a teen, so it was hard to get my hands on booze.

First time I got seriously drunk though was like, a month ago. I had some wine, and two screwdrivers I made myself. Was pretty fun.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Dane said:


> Nah, Port is delicious!
> 
> From the age of 5, I got half a shot of wine from my parents on holidays. Around the age of 13 they upped it to a small glass of wine.
> 
> I never drank enough to feel any effect until I was 19 or 20.


I'll take your word on the Port. I haven't had any since. I remember getting a shandy on certain holidays. I guess I provided entertainment for the adults?

Anyway, I don't drink anymore. The shandy induced singing of Alvin & the Chipmunks as a ten year old must have caused some trauma to me.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

I drank every day for like a year it was between my freshman and sophomore year. It was always hard alcohol too, and sometimes thats all i drank and I never had hangovers lol... PLus there was a couple months i was popping pills and drinking.. i still fear i might have messed something up from those days..

I eventually switched to opiates full time, but i think they saved my liver haha, im off everything now except the occassional phenibut or other drug


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

calichick said:


> Aka a different form of peer pressure called alcohol companies spending millions in advertising budget to make people associate drinking with socializing.
> 
> Friggin hilarious. :lol
> 
> ...


Drinking and getting a bit silly with mates are among some of the most nostalgic memories I can call upon in my short years on this earth, so during these times I don't think I was nearly as concerned by what was written on the label as I was the fact that ALCOHOL.

Admittedly some of the liquor company ads are hilarious though. Take Tap King, for example. Who wouldn't want to drink some of that beer after seeing Lionel Richie serenade the senses.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Started partying hard at the age of 15, legal age here is 19.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I had a can of bundy rum when I was 14 but that was the last drink I had


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

I drank way before my legal age! which is 18 here, though I sorta wish I didn't!!


----------



## nightheron (Sep 30, 2013)

In a way, yes. Here where I live legal age is 19, but I live along the border with Quebec where legal age is 18, so we could just go over there, legally buy it and bring it back here where we weren't of legal age  Not that I did that much or drink at all now. And when visiting my family in NY where legal age is 21, I drank with family from 19 onwards, figuring whatever since I was legal age in Canada. My uncle seemed to delight in drowning me in scotch nor did they care that I was underage. I don't do that now anymore part because of some other health and gluten free issues that developed in my 20s.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

No because I've never had any friends and my parents, even though they where heavy drinkers, where quite against me being involved in under age drinking. Plus if you grow up in a family with a history of alcohol abuse, it kinda puts you off. The first time I ever had a beer was when I was 18 at a pub with my dad. Really never had any interest in getting drunk anyway, plus hate the taste of alcohol.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No. I Don't even drink now I've been over the age for five years.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I think it wasn't long after my dad died, I was 17 went I had my first hangover, I went a little crazy with the parties for a while before calming down. I rarely drink now except on special occasions.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

I drink maybe one margarita or small cup of sangria a year, if that. I haven't had beer in ten years.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep. Just not around my mom and step dad.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

As in drink to get drunk or just a glass with food?

First tastes: around 12
First drink with food: around 16 (regularly from 18, which is local drinking age for lighter alcohols like beer and wine)
First time drunk: 23


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, 13, 19, from what I remember. I haven't drunk anything since.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Only little sips that my sisters/parents made me have, if that counts, and not after I was 13/14.

The legal age here is 18, but I didn't have a full glass/bottle until my 21st birthday, when I had one glass and one bottle, and that was only because I felt like my family had been waiting for that day all my life, and because I didn't have a party, it felt a bit like I wasn't really doing much to celebrate it. It wasn't enough to get drunk - I think that's pointless, and can't see why anyone would want to be drunk. You can do embarrassing/dangerous things and not remember. It doesn't sound fun.

I have only had one sip since then, because my sister dared me to. There's no reason to get drunk, and alcohol isn't nice enough to choose over something like orange juice or soft drink.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Had my first sip at 13 I think? Started drinking "regularly" at 19.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Yeah that's what college does to you. I was 18, which is pretty late for some. Ruined my good girl streak after high school. Before then, I didn't care much for drinking, drugs, or sex.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, at house parties in HS.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

The first time I ever got drunk was my 18th birthday. I'd tried alcohol before then but never saw the point of it. Now I do.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I started drinking beer at a friend's house when we were about 12. His dad was an alcoholic. We used to sneak a couple of cans and hide in his room.

Was drinking with other people by the time I was 14. I got really drunk one night when I was about 16 and came home and threw up all over myself in my sleep. Lucky(?) I didn't drown in my own vomit. My parents weren't too happy about it.

It was pretty normal for underagers to get drunk where I grew up. Drinking age is 19 here.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I snuck a sip of beer when I was a kid. It tasted disgusting. 'haven't had any alcoholic drink since.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes. Thankfully, the statute of limitations has expired.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well i had like 2 sips of beer and red wine before i was 18, but other than that, no i didn't. C'mon i don't have friends and i don't go to parties, so i didn't even get the chance to try it. Actually, i still don't drink except for some sips of cider sometimes. I'm too young to buy the strong stuff that makes you drunk, so what's the point? I have no desire to buy a load of beer to get drunk on. But yeah i will probably do it soon when i can be bothered. I just feel too awkward to buy it.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

My parents would make me drink so I'd go to bed at night.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's very typical for people who are underage here to drink, but I never wanted to and barely had much of a social life in my teenage years anyway. Though I think I had a couple of opportunities for more casual drinking at a friend's house, but wasn't interested. So discounting small amounts given to me by my parents, I didn't start drinking until several months after my 18th birthday.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Nonsensical said:


> My parents would make me drink so I'd go to bed at night.


Oh yeah what did they give you a shot of whiskey is what I got


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Nah I never got into the party scene like a bunch of kids did. For one thing iv'e always been a lone wolf, even in high school. And the people I did hang out with were either nerds who were also lone wolfs or pretty religious. I never went to college either and apparently a good percentage of college kids like to drink. I'm also a pretty cautious natured guy and I don't take a lot of risks. 

I really have no interest in the party scene either. Just a bunch of people who think it's "fun" to get wasted and grind on random people and take them home. No thank you, I have better ways of having fun.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Oh yeah what did they give you a shot of whiskey is what I got


Usually wine because they couldn't get me to drink hard liquor


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, kind of.. only a little though. I had a shandy (half lemonade half beer) when I was about.. about 12, I think? I had the opportunity to drink a full can of beer last year when I was 16, but I didn't drink all of it because beer tastes disgusting to me. It actually makes me feel sick. I've had tastes of red & white wine, Southern Comfort, champagne and probably others. I don't like the taste of any of them. Too strong and overwhelming. Vodka cruisers are the only alcohol I know of that seems appealing to me, lol.


----------



## Ahmed97 (Aug 2, 2013)

Here it is 21 and I stole some beer when I was 14 and drank it but since then I haven't drank mostly because I can't find anywhere to get alcohol from..


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Technically, yes, but I really didn't drink more socially until I turned 21 last year. I really tried my limits back then, but I now know much better than back then.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yep, began at 16 and the legal age is 18.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, am I cool now?


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

19 now. I've had a few older guys offer my sips of their alcohol, but that's the most drinking I've done. I really don't like the taste of alcohol at all.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I WOULD NEVER

...okay maybe I have once

:hide


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I drank regularly long before I was legal age here which is 18, high school was a complete boozefest and I was at a while before that too


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

No, I will never drink!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.


I was not a smart teenager.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes lol.


I think my first times.getting drunk actually...was when I was maybe. 9 or 10. ....I can't really remember . lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I started at 15. This older dude used to buy it for me and my friends for a small tip. Sometimes he drank with us.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

No, didn't care for it. I tried it out of curiosity/sadness, but I still don't care for it.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Not really, at least not to the level of my peers. I maybe had a beer or two or 3 total before I was 21 and other alcohol like maybe champagne for new years. Thats really it though. I had my first real drink at 22. My ear was killing me so I decided to have some vodka. ..definitely did the trick! Lol I was f***ed up!


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

I was probably about 13 the first time I got drunk. Legal age is 18 here in UK.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

yes and i turned out alright, see?


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I didn't drink until two weeks after my 21st birthday. I had a pina colada from Outback. It didn't do much for me except make my cheeks feel flushed. I got drunk for my first time a couple of months ago when my buddy and I drink some liquor mixed with Pepsi. I become VERY talkative when I am drunk! 

Weed makes me pretty talkative too.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

14 when I had my first cerveza. Tecate.


----------

